# laryngoscopy - microlaryngoscope



## CAB (Jul 2, 2012)

My physician note describes a suspension dedo laryngoscope with the excision of  2 lesions, one from the right vocal fold and the other from the the left vocal fold. I used CPT 31540 even thought there were 2 excisions is this correct? Also the physician states in the procedure that he used a microlaryngoscope but this is not stated this in the body of the dictation so would 31540 or 31541 be appropriate?


----------

